# Relocating to DC - Racing/training Q



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi all-
I will be relocating to DC from Chicago in December, and I want to continue racing and training with a team. I'm currently Cat 4 and I prefer hilly road races (1 of the reasons for leaving Chi-town).

What teams are in the DC area that have a good male Cat 4 sqaud and where are the good training routes in the area?
Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I don't have much use for racing or racers but here is a start.*



Skidoo said:


> Hi all-
> I will be relocating to DC from Chicago in December, and I want to continue racing and training with a team. I'm currently Cat 4 and I prefer hilly road races (1 of the reasons for leaving Chi-town).
> 
> What teams are in the DC area that have a good male Cat 4 sqaud and where are the good training routes in the area?
> Thanks


http://www.dcvelo.com/

http://www.squadracoppi.com/

http://www.ncvc.net/

http://www.mabra.org/


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Thanks MB1*

Looks like an active racing community in NVA.
I'm looking forward to riding some of the same roads you have photographed and posted here.


----------



## bam83 (Apr 23, 2002)

Skidoo said:


> Looks like an active racing community in NVA.
> I'm looking forward to riding some of the same roads you have photographed and posted here.


there are a lot of other teams in the NoVA,DC, Maryland area, as stated before, check out mabra.org. I'll try to give a brief description of some teams. Hopefully you will find the one that fits best, most of the guys are pretty cool, and there aren't really any bad teams.

ncvc - this is a huge team, there are people of all ages in all categories. There are a ton of cat 4/5 riders, it is not uncommon to see at least 10-20 riders from this team in a single cat 4/5 race.

squadra coppi- slightly smaller, you can check out their website

dc velo, tends to have more of a concentration on Masters categories

rockville harley (no website I know of)- in nova/md/dc area (rockville)- they have a good group of guys, a really good cat 3 squad, if you are thinking about upgrading to a cat 3 I would suggest them, they also have some good cat 4 riders.

evolution cycling team- located in northern va ( I believe www.evolutioncycling.org is their website) usually have 4 or so racers at cat 3, 4, or 5 races.

there are tons of smaller teams too.


----------



## secularist (Feb 1, 2006)

one of my old riding buddies is a 3 with Squadra Coppi. seems like they have a pretty cool vibe.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Skidoo said:


> Looks like an active racing community in NVA.
> I'm looking forward to riding some of the same roads you have photographed and posted here.


Whatever club you chose, you're probably in good company. I've raced on at least 5 different clubs in DC/NOVA, and there's no bad blood between any of them -- just healthy rivalries.

Before joining any one club, I suggest you contact each of these clubs and go on some of their group rides -- a few group rides should reveal the true personalities of each club. Also, figure out who lives near you and who you want to train with. Find riders whose skills, goals, and schedules best mesh with yours. Those are the guys you should club up with.

Do you know where you'll be living?


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Lanterne Rouge*

Though I don't ride on any team, I found myself chatting with some members of this team one day. They seem like a very easy-going group and if I were fit enough to join a club, I'd certainly check them out.

http://www.thecaboose.org/


----------



## nickdanger (Sep 21, 2005)

*Other Clubs*

If you are planning on living in Maryland you might want to check out Snow Valley www.teamsnowvalley.com or Artemis www.artemisracing.org

Snow Valley operates primarily out of the Annapolis area, and Artemis is based in Silver Spring.

As for hilly road races sadly we don't have many in the immediate area. Depending on what you consider hilly the Giro De Coppi in July has some rolling hills, but mostly you'll have to travel to PA for the hillier races. Now if you like flat crits....


----------

